

So, Why is Twitter Really Not Using Cassandra to Store Tweets? - helwr
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/7/11/so-why-is-twitter-really-not-using-cassandra-to-store-tweets.html

======
tptacek
Answer: this person doesn't know.

~~~
vyrotek
You spoiled it

------
DennisP
Kinda funny that people are still admiringly quoting Joel's criticism of
Netscape for going with the big rewrite, now that that rewrite has turned into
Firefox.

~~~
kscaldef
Technically, I think Firefox is the rewrite of the rewrite.

~~~
seunosewa
So it's doubly wrong?

------
fizx
You know how you think you're 90% done with a project, and there's a ton of
little details, so that in reality, you're actually a long way out? That's
where Cassandra is at.

------
nphase
I think the author was just looking for an excuse to post that flowchart.

------
robryan
I think there problem is that they are already riding on the edge in terms of
service stability and availability, trying to conduct a large scale migration
now would probably just add to this. I don't think they can really afford
extended downtime now just when they're beginning to implement their
monetisation strategy.

------
antichaos
summary: if it works, don't fix it.

~~~
hello_moto
Unless if you have to go back and keep on fixing it again and again and again
and again... until one day, the cost of fixing (please also include the cost
of re-testing) can't be justified any longer.

Anyhow, that's why software should be developed in modules/components.

